# No pee?



## Laura21 (Feb 21, 2016)

I've had my hedgehog for almost a week now, but I've never seen any pee spots anywhere. I used to have hamsters and I remember being able to see exactly where they just peed. 
Is it okay that I can't tell, or does it mean he isn't really peeing.?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

What bedding are you using? How about the wheel, is it a solid wheel that is cleaned every day?


----------



## Laura21 (Feb 21, 2016)

In using aspen bedding. He actually didn't come with. Wheel so I just got one today. It's a comfort wheel, 12".


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

Hedgehogs are desert animals and don't pee anywhere NEAR as much as a hamster. Usually they pee and poo while running on the wheel and it just kind of dries on the wheel.


----------



## Laura21 (Feb 21, 2016)

Alright. I was honestly kind of nervous about it. I didn't know if something was wrong with his kidneys or something.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

If you want to be sure, a change in bedding is in order. White fleece is best to show any urine.


----------



## Tfarr199u (Feb 17, 2016)

I know my Hedgie ALWAYS pees and poops in the bathtub sometime multiple times so if you are really worried about it just let them play in water for a few minutes. MAKE SURE ITS AN OKAY TEMPURATURE!! You don't want it to freeze or boil lol!


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Have you noticed how much your hog is drinking? If there's nothing going in, nothing is coming out. If he's drinking sufficiently, then likely he's peeing. I would keep an eye on water intake, and check for signs of dehydration just to be safe.


----------



## Laura21 (Feb 21, 2016)

He seams to drink a lot. Today not so much but usually he drinks a lot. How would I know if he is dehydrated?


----------

